# Ranger Rendezvous 2009



## Boondocksaint375 (May 10, 2009)

Looks like the site is up, but some of the links don't appear to be working:

http://rangerrendezvous.soc.mil/


----------



## jds (May 10, 2009)

Anybody going?


----------



## RAGE275 (May 12, 2009)

Yes. And the sites up now. Should be fun!


----------



## Ravage (May 12, 2009)

Take pix !


----------



## Tracker275 (May 24, 2009)

I got the info in my stuff from the 75th RRA for August, but not sure if I'll be able to break away to do it just yet. 

I know I'm supposed to be down at the Sniper School from June 22-25 for some work related stuff, so not sure if anyone on here is around the Benning AO right now.


----------

